# SATA Kabel mit Beleuchtung?



## the.hai (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Ich such mal wieder leuchtenden Schnickschnack 

Viele kennen bestimmt diese leuchtenden USB-Kabel, die meist in den Steckern ne LED haben. Ich such sowetwas in der Art als interne SATA-Kabel. Das sollte doch optisch ein nettes Gimmick sein.

Hab nur diese gefunden:

SATA Anschlusskabel, blau beleuchtet, 0,45 m

Kennt ihr noch andere und auch Bezugsquellen? Weil meine Quelle wär mit 8 Stück a 12€ recht heftig, NUR für bischen leuchtende Kabel^^ , 96€ immerhin.....


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Juli 2012)

das kabel sieht aus gut aus Serial ATA / SAS-Kabel - Serial ATA, 7-polig - Serial: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## 7egacy (14. Juli 2012)

UV-Aktiv ist nicht gleich leuchtend 
Btw würde mich sowas auch reizen


----------



## the.hai (15. Juli 2012)

Naja, ich such aber beleuchtet, nich uv-aktiv, wie gesagt.


----------



## the.hai (16. Juli 2012)

hat keiner mehr ne idee? schade, weil für 12e pro kabel werd ichs wohl lassen^^


----------

